# Pig Pictures



## mysunwolf (Oct 19, 2014)

Had to share these! As much as I don't really like pigs... I just went out and picked us up two more "bacon bits." Because I really like pork.

They are so cute at this age (6 weeks) and these girls have not been bottle raised so they're actually pretty scared of people. I'm interested to see how their temperaments differ from our bottle raised girls (who are about at slaughtering age).

They are Willa and Terra and we love them! They're Duroc/Yorkshire/Hampshire crosses, so we're planning on them being ready in March or April. 




 


 


 




(Plus I love those cute spots!)


----------



## Sumi (Oct 20, 2014)

They are adorable!  They look big for 6 weeks! Wow, I wish the piglets I usually start with (bought in) would be so kind. Mine are usually a bit smaller than that @ 8 weeks...  I found with bought in, "wild" piglets, over time with treats and attention they'll get very tame. Just give them 2-3 weeks to settle in and get used to you.


----------



## jk47 (Oct 20, 2014)

Pigs at that age are fun and they get used to you right quick and get more annoying when they figure out who is the keeper of the grain 
And I also like the blue buts


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2014)

Piggies! Love the piggies!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 20, 2014)

nice looking pigs.  i love piggies, my little piggy is now a full blown hog and will be going to freezer camp in the next month.  won't get another one till sometime next year.  i miss 'em when they are gone


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 21, 2014)

Ah jk47, I'm going to start calling them blue butts! 

We have two 200# girls that are due for slaughter any day (and are pigging out on windfall apples from my grandparents' small orchard), so I wanted some replacements so I didn't have to be without pigs too long  Yeah, okay, I love pigs, but only when they're little.

I think it was... Yorkshire for leanness and health. Duroc for growth rate and temperament. Hampshires for leanness, temperament, and mothering ability. Cross all three and you have excellent traits with the added bonus of hybrid vigor. This guy swears by them. They're 30-40lbs.

Sumi, was it you getting pigs from that rasta guy? 

Okay, more photos. They're warming up to us. 

The shelter (old apple crate):


 
Since we name almost all of our meat animals, they are Willa (left) and Terra (right).


 
Shy pigs!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice pigs


----------



## Teylah (Nov 10, 2014)

they are so cute!!


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Nov 10, 2014)

Pop a squat on a bucket in their pen a few times a day and they will take a shine to you in no time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 10, 2014)

Does that mean what I think that means????


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Nov 11, 2014)

It means to sit on a bucket


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 11, 2014)

OMG - I soooooo read that wrong.... shuffles away hanging head in embarrassment...

Cute pigs though!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 11, 2014)

.  among the group of country girls i run with "popping a squat"  means exactly what FEM thought 'cause that is what i thought too.  actually i thought ewww.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 11, 2014)

So, it wasn't just me!!!   whew...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2014)

I got it. Pop a squat means just what it says, but pop a squat ON a bucket...... ya'll just read that too fast......


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Nov 11, 2014)

I reckon this is one of those occasions when slight subtleties within regional English highlight vast differences in meaning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 11, 2014)

I reckon so, lol. 

And now that this thread has been totally hijacked - I'll turn it back over to its rightful owner...


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice looking piggies. Hoping to get a couple in the spring.


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 16, 2014)

My internet has been slow for a few days... and I come back to THIS!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 16, 2014)

That's what happens when you turn your back on some of us, lol!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm afraid to go back and see what this thread is about so I'll just glow in my ignorance.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 17, 2014)

Good plan!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 17, 2014)

yup, good plan


----------

